
Rails Are a Cult - gentleterror
https://artur-martsinkovskyi.github.io//2019/rails-are-a-cult/
======
develop7
Yup, that's basically the story of my 7-ish years with Ruby (well, who am I
kidding — it was 90% of Rails).

The "easy over simple" is something I was trying to nail, but couldn't; maybe
because haven't given it enough thought.

Re: Ruby without Rails: fuck it, I'm too stupid for it and the whole dynamic
typing mess; just gave it up in favor of Haskell.

